# 2014 Nissan X Trail manual



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't been on this forum for quite some time. I used to have a 2006 Nissan X Trail Bonavista which I loved. I moved to Mexico in 2009 and because of changes in their visa and customs regulations. I was forced to remove that vehicle from Mexico last month because it was Canadian plated, made in 
Japan, and my new Mexican visa I had to get made it illegal. 
I gave it to a nephew from Montreal who flew down here and drove it back. What a shame as it only had 56,000 km on it and was in excellent shape.
I shopped around in Guadalajara and bought a 2014 Nissan X Trail Advance. (I still prefer the Bonavsita). This X Trail has all the dash controls in English but the manual is in Spanish. Help! I need an English manual but haven't found one yet. Can anyone tell me where to find one online? Ironically this X Trail is also made in Japan but dealers can legally inport them in to Mexico but individuals can't.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Dollard
Maybe you somebody at the Australian X Trail forum could help you. Just checked and there is not one available there. In fact, its a harder search than I thought.
Best I found is this which is for 2011 t 31 model
NISSAN X-TRAIL OWNERS MANUAL - OWNERS GUIDE - HANDBOOK PACK. | eBay 

Not sure if there was a model change with your new one. 
Good luck!
PS Glad to hear the Bonavista still compares well to a 2014 version. Curious what you see as the main differences.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

*2104 XTrail*



quadraria10 said:


> Hi Dollard
> Maybe you somebody at the Australian X Trail forum could help you. Just checked and there is not one available there. In fact, its a harder search than I thought.
> Best I found is this which is for 2011 t 31 model
> NISSAN X-TRAIL OWNERS MANUAL - OWNERS GUIDE - HANDBOOK PACK. | eBay
> ...


The 2014 is about 6 inches longer making it a bit more difficult to park in small spaces. Only an inch wider though. It seems roomier inside. Rides smoother. Feels like it has more power. Visibility when looking back over your shoulder isn't as good. No 4 wheel drive. I prefer the 2006 so far.


----------



## Rcoakley1 (Feb 9, 2014)

*2014 X-Trail discussion*

Hello fellow X-Trail owners and drivers. You may be aware of the forthcoming 3rd generation X-Trail in about mid 2014.
Having owned the last two myself and was looking to change recently and reviewed a whole range of AWD vehicles in this segment from makers like Subaru, Ford, Honda, Kia, Hyundai, Mazda and Nissan. Not knowing until recently the new X-Trail was coming out I had locked in on the Mazda CX-5 for its great road handling and very economical diesel. The only deal quencher for me on the CX-5 is the inability to lock the AWD even for short periods which I need for towing from a stop position in muddy/slippery conditions.
So I’m waiting for the new X-Trail and reading reviews of the newly released Rouge (X-Trials name in the US). However whilst the reviews are mostly okay they are not great for a car especially in its 3rd generation and I think us as potential buyers of the new X-Trail deserve more and could voice our concerns to get these shortfalls fixed before it’s released here. 
The basic shortfalls can be summarised as follows; I’ve included some reviews form the US below.
1.	Review Quote “Every hint of driving fun has been purged” Car Reviews - New Cars for 2014 and 2015 at Car and Driver
2.	They plan to use the same old diesel as the last model which is now a dated sluggish torque engine needing a modernisation to match modern diesel plants. It gets improved but not class leading economy.
3.	Reliability questions about their CVT.
4.	Some other features like the 3rd row of seats are useful just for toddlers and should be called out as just that.
If you are concerned with above and wish to help then please voice your concerns to Nissan.
2014 Nissan Rogue Review By Aaron D. Bragman
Driving Roguishly
2014 Nissan Rogue First Drive on Edmunds.com


----------

